# glenbutarol.. does it work?



## keen Lee (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi anyone... I am a new girl to this and do not want to take any steroids. I have been training an dieting for 5 months (eating the correct stuff but not to contest shape!) . Although I am gaining muscle at a slow rate, I really need to start cutting some fat. I have 4 months left until I want to be in the shape of my life and wondered if I should use Clenbutarol in the recommended two weeks off, two weeks on cycle? I have heard that its properties for fat loss are brill, altough the odd times I have used themogenics I have got the jitters and can't concentrate.. Any advice would be really greatful for thanks, Lucy


----------



## alex27 (Aug 5, 2008)

hi there, ive been useing clen for a while now and ive found it works well as long as you eat and drink correctly when on them. clen arent a miracle worker but they are much stronger than legal thermogenics. have you thought about useing ephadrine, you may find them better for you, but its all about finding what works best for you. if you want any other advice ill gladly help, good luck at reaching your goals.


----------

